# My first foray into DIY



## Simon Kruger (10/10/17)

Hello fellow cloud chasers!

So last night I took the plunge and created my first DIY e-juice, I started off simple:

1 x Flavour [Amarena Cherry] 4%

The description reads "Deep dark red cherry with hints of almond"

I did a 3mg Nic at 85% VG and 15% PG

A simple single flavour vape and shake. I sorted out my Goon and dripped a few drops of this juice and ....



My eye's rolled back in my head, my mouth exploded in taste sensation.

CHERRY BOMB was born!!

I shared with my boss this morning at work to get a second opinion, being a French National, let's just say they are impossible to impress.

His reaction was "what is dis? where did you buy it?"

Needless to say not only have I created my first juice but I have a new customer, who has paid me upfront for 2 x 60ml 

I just mixed a pure Banana vape less than 20 mins ago, the smell is glorious still need to taste, but both myself and le Frenchie are salivating.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Simon Kruger (10/10/17)

Banana .... nom nom nom

and another order for 2 x 60ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (10/10/17)

Congrats on mixing up your first recipe and welcome to the (deep) rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Waine (10/10/17)

Well done. Now you begin to experience another dimension of vaping...The third dimension.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Simon Kruger (11/10/17)

Thank you Waine and Lawrence, yes the DEEP rabbit hole. Cannot wait, I have a to do list of recipes and supplies I need to buy now.

Oh I see both of you are in Durban, hope you were not to badly affected by the storm...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon Kruger (20/10/17)

So a follow up after 10 days of DIY. I have now successfully mixed the following:
Cherry
Banana
Cream
Cherries & Cream
Banana & Cream
Mixed Berries and Cream
and a god awful attempt at a fruity energy drink .... shiver

Le French has purchased 5 x 50ml from me and is now wanting to place a standing order of 3 x 50ml every week.

Success, I have secured my ingredients purchase with his standing order alone 

Now phase 2 needs to take affect, so far I have him hooked on simple mixes, I need to create the "piece de resistance" which will secure me additional revenue. This is where I need your help, he is looking for something that tastes like the following:

https://www.liquor.com/video/ricard-pastis/

a Ricard Pastis, which I am told is all the rage amongst ze French.

Any experts on here who mix alcoholic beverages?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (20/10/17)

Simon Kruger said:


> So a follow up after 10 days of DIY. I have now successfully mixed the following:
> Cherry
> Banana
> Cream
> ...


FA Brandy, FA Anise, CAP Grenadine and FA Polar Blast

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon Kruger (20/10/17)

Andre said:


> FA Brandy, FA Anise, CAP Grenadine and FA Polar Blast



Fantastic, thank you Andre, I shall commence with the experimentation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (21/10/17)

Simon Kruger said:


> My eye's rolled back in my head, my mouth exploded in taste sensation.



Looks like I'm going to have to DIY in the near future. I'm finding most of ready-made juices somewhat disappointing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

